# DIY for MTL help needed!!



## Scouse45 (13/5/17)

Hey guys so I've been vaping a long time and love my MTL during the day and DL at night mostly. I mostly diy all my own flavours yet I still use simple twisp flavors for my nautilus mini MTL. 

My question to all the diy peeps out there is how to make flavors for MTL? I hav my kayfun mini v3 clone coming in I wanna try out and the twisp flavours r too heavy now for me. 

I made some normal diy flavours like unicorn milk and hineydewwey like normal jus upped the nic and made it 50/50. Will this work? And aid at all from the diy peeps I don't know if u use MTL or not @BumbleBee @RichJB @Andre @Rude Rudi shot guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (13/5/17)

Also keen on some good mtl recipes. From what I've heard, the higher % recipes with higher nic works better but i'd love some tried n tested recipes. Watching this thread!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (13/5/17)

I like 60VG as a good middle ground. 50/50 is a good ratio for MTL on modern kit but older ego style devices were quite happy running 70pg to 100pg which has the viscosity of water so would probably run right through anything with larger wicking channels.

Try a small batch of a recipe that you are familiar with at 50/50 and see how it works for you. Remember that PG carries flavour better than VG so you may need to drop the overall flavour percentage a little if you find the flavour too sharp. PG also has a bit more throat hit, so keep that in mind. If you're doing high resistance builds with tight airflow then you can go even higher on the PG but just take it slow when adjusting your recipe, PG can become quite harsh.

Just take it slow and adjust your mixes in small steps until you find what works for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/5/17)

Like @BumbleBee I prefer 60VG/40PG for my MTL, but 50/50 should be perfectly fine. Yes, you probably will need higher nic for MTL.

Any recipe, which catches your fancy, should work. Flavour might be more pronounced with the higher PG, but in my experience (with 40PG), there is not really a need to adjust concentrate percentages downward.


----------



## Faheem777 (14/5/17)

You can stick to your normal recipes. They work just as well with mtl but just have to increase your nic. On my merlin mini which I use for mtl I usually make 60/40 ratio and it works well


----------



## Scouse45 (14/5/17)

Big thanks @BumbleBee @Andre @Faheem777 thats wat i did so now jus need to test ur out. Made a couple of my adv's unicorn milk (cap version) honeydewwey and custard king at 12mg nic and 50/50 let's c how that goes. Thanks guys. @Akash @Greyz we on the right track

Reactions: Like 3


----------

